# Chris Broderick quits Megadeth



## habicore_5150 (Nov 26, 2014)

First, Shawn quits. Now Chris
I am leaving Megadeth | Chris Broderick Official Blog

What are the odds of Megadeth going under completely?


----------



## SevenStringJones (Nov 26, 2014)

YES! I really hope this is for reals. He was good in Megadeth, but I think he can do some much better musical work.


----------



## ascl (Nov 26, 2014)

Hopefully it was enough of a cash in that he can do what he wants now... I'll be curious to see what he comes up with!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 26, 2014)

ascl said:


> Hopefully it was enough of a cash in that he can do what he wants now... I'll be curious to see what he comes up with!



It'd be pretty nice to hear him do a solo album


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 26, 2014)

A big +1 to all of the above statements.

Other than Marty, I think he was probably the best lead guitarist megadeth has had, as far as skill.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone wanna bet on who the next one will be?


----------



## SevenStringJones (Nov 26, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Anyone wanna bet on who the next one will be?



Hopefully Mustaine


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Best Megadeth related news I've heard in a while. 

As others have said, hopefully he has enough money to live on from the years and can do whatever he wants now.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 26, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Anyone wanna bet on who the next one will be?



My guess is gonna be Ellefson


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, Megadeth's lead guitarist quit...Can't decide if this is news or just a normal Tuesday in the life of Mustaine. 

At any rate, good for Chris. That man is an absolute beast and I wish him success in all of his future endeavors.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish Dave would just give it up. 
I love all the Megadeth albums up till Cryptic Writings but still liked a couple of songs on a few of the follow-up albums. But the last 3 have just been embarrassing imo.
Plus, Dave can't really sing anymore and tuning down to D hasn't done much improved things either.
The longer he flogs the dead horse the more he's ruining Megadeth's legacy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 26, 2014)

Chris Broderick in my opinion could have the quite the solo career in many ways. He already is playing Classical on Jason Becker's new album. Looking very much forward to hearing that. 

If only Nevermore could reunite. That would be quite fantastic.


----------



## Kobalt (Nov 26, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Other than Marty, I think he was probably the best lead guitarist megadeth has had, as far as skill.


Chris Poland is also an absolute beast, still to this day.

Broderick is a machine, he had no place in Megadeth in the first place, his place isn't in thrash metal - it's not evolved enough for someone of his caliber. And I say this being a huge Megadeth and thrash fan. This might be kind of insulting for the likes of Marty Friedman, but the way Marty played as part of Megadeth was adding color and emotion, whereas Broderick is a shredder.

Just my personal opinion anyway.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 26, 2014)

habicore_5150 said:


> My guess is gonna be Ellefson



I was actually talking about who would replace Chris if Dave still couldn't say goodbye to megadeth, haha. Terrible wording on my part.


----------



## Darknut (Nov 26, 2014)

All I'm thinking is Jeff chose a really bad time to join Arch Enemy..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 26, 2014)

LMAO
That was my first reaction.

Then a quick brainstorming...
Ok, Megadeth has been one of my favourite bands up to Youthanasia.
Chris Broderick is a beast, I absolutely worship him on the technical side of things.
Chris' work in Megadeth has been negligible to say the least.
SuperCollider was very crap after some very good records (not excellent, but very good).
I doubt Broderick's songwriting skills.
Line up shakes have always been a good thing for Dave.
None of this makes sense in the overall scheme of the Universe, starting with Chris joining Megadeth. 
And finally


----------



## DLG (Nov 26, 2014)

Darknut said:


> All I'm thinking is Jeff chose a really bad time to join Arch Enemy..



my first thought as well


----------



## Icecold (Nov 26, 2014)

I first heard about Chris leaving then Shawn. This is a huge shock, really, I thought those two were going to ride the gig until Dave dies, but that's not the case.

As someone who used to follow Megadeth very closely, I highly, highly, highly doubt we will ever get a R.I.P Reunion. If there was every a time for that to happen it would have been right before the Big Four Tour, and that only got Ellefson back in the fold. Dave Mustaine really tried to make it happen around the time The System Has Failed came out, and I'm sure he really tried before the BFT. 
Marty is not going to put up with Mustaine unless he gets paid, and Dave is no going to go for it. 
Nick Menza let himself go and he got really tired of the touring schedule. 
Let's not even get into the daily rehab nonsense the band went through during the Countdown to Extinction Era which was detailed in Megadeth's Behind the Music. 

I don't see a big name joining Megadeth, either. It's very safe to say that if a musician joins Megadeth, they are treated as a Session Musician and that's it. They won't be allowed to contribute anymore than than doing exactly what Dave wants them to. It's also no secret that the guy is notorious difficult to get along with. Despite his talents, everyone gets really sick of his antics. 

Most likely Chris and Shawn had been planning on leaving for sometime and Jeff got the word and decided to take the Arch Enemy gig instead. 

I see the band just falling apart completely at this point.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 26, 2014)

Dooky said:


> But the last 3 have just been embarrassing imo.


Endgame is up there with anything and everything they did in the 80s and 90s IMO.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2014)

I just read this on Facebook.
Since I am not a big fan of what Megadeth has been releasing in the past years, to me this is actually good news and I am very much looking forward to what Chris is going to release on his own! 
I am sure he will be playing a 7-string again


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 26, 2014)

Chris is a great guitar player and i always thought that he didn't fit into Megadeth.
I hope this seals the deal for Megadave.... i can't stand what they release the last years.

and hopefully chris is not doing a solo record. we have enough of that. everyone is doing a solo record. oh and do it instrumental. with a lot of shred. god that would be so boring.

i would love to see him join or start a band with a focus on songwriting and not just show off shred or something. maybe something more deathmetal would fit him. or something more prog rock stuff. just something different from megadeth musically


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 26, 2014)

YES WUHU! I pretty much hate Megadeath (although I can see that they inspired alot of people but still, the music is just bad!), but I love Chris playing.

So what genre do you think Chris will be playing? Will he be doing something like Jeffs solo albums, will he form a new band with singer? Will he go along the lines of the Jag panzer record he played on, or something heavier?

Best news in a while


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 26, 2014)

Good, Chris is too good for Megadeath anyways. I just hope that he'll get the recognition he deserves if he decides to launch a solo career or a new band or whatever he plans on doing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think Loomis will ditch Merrow to go back with Broderick.


----------



## brycegoertzen (Nov 26, 2014)

I know that Chris was very limited with the amount of musical tools that he had inside Megadeth. I'm going to really be paying attention to what he does from now on, because I know whatever it is, its gonna blow the goddamned roof.

There's so few guitarists that have blown me away as much as Chris. And now that he's unbound, I can't wait to see what he does next


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 26, 2014)

Not been a fan of Megadeth since Rust in Peace tbh, but when Broderick signed up I did think wtf?! That's a Square peg in a round hole so only suprise really is how long he was in the band for me

I dunno what Dave can do with Megadeth now. Maybe its time for him to call it quits or perhaps get on the phone to Chris Poland and try to put together a Kiss style Original line up tour I dunno....


----------



## manu80 (Nov 26, 2014)

So should nevermore rise again with jeff and chris ?
Too bad, the guy is awesome and i'm sure that anyway he couldn't do whatever he wanted in megadeth.
Still, endgame was a freakin good record, the last 2 are meh.....


----------



## Isaac (Nov 26, 2014)

That still makes him Megadeth's second longest lasting lead guitarist after Marty. Sterling effort, old boy.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 26, 2014)

Sumsar said:


> Will he go along the lines of the Jag panzer record he played on, or something heavier?


What about a seven string classical album? I'd jam the hell out of that


----------



## fps (Nov 26, 2014)

As crystal balls go haha Chris Broderick Splits with Megadeth, to be Replaced by Former Nevermore Bandmate Jeff Loomis - MetalSucks


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 26, 2014)

metalsucks said:


> Its unlikely Loomis can do anything to curb Daves douchiness, but hopefully he can at least stick around long enough to help the band write a better album than Supercollider. In fact, Ill go on record right now as saying that if Mustaine stays the hell outta Loomis way, Loomis could probably write the best Megadeth album since Countdown to Extinction.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loomis was once considered for megadeth but too toung at the time.
Except the cash grab , what could loomis do in Megadeth ?


----------



## Repner (Nov 26, 2014)

He'd be forced to give up his 7 strings for a start, as Chris was.

Anyway, if anyone is unsure, check the date of the article


----------



## fps (Nov 26, 2014)

manu80 said:


> So should nevermore rise again with jeff and chris ?
> Too bas, the guy is awesome and i'm sure that anyway he could do whatever he wanted in megadeth.
> Still, endgame was a freakin good record, the last 2 are meh.....



I don't think he could do whatever he wanted in Megadeth, if he could that band would have been putting out at least some more technically advanced music the last few years.


----------



## Sunyata (Nov 26, 2014)

Stupid similie #1:
Jeff Loomis joining Megadeth is like putting an F1 engine in a PT cruiser. 
Stupid similie #2:
Dave Mustaine stifling Loomis' creativity will be like putting uggs on a cheetah. 
Stupid similie #3: 


Spoiler



goats are like mushrooms


----------



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2014)

habicore_5150 said:


> What are the odds of Megadeth going under completely?



Well... One can always hope.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish Chris and Shawn both the best. Also, I hope nobody actually thinks Megadeth are going to call it quits over this. There are guitarists and drummers lined up who would pay to be in Megadeth. There have been numerous lineup changes as everyone already knows. I look forward to seeing who the replacements are.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 26, 2014)

fps said:


> I don't think he could do whatever he wanted in Megadeth, if he could that band would have been putting out at least some more technically advanced music the last few years.




damn, sorry." he couldn't do"
Anyways, Megadeth is Dave, so who ever fills in, well, it won't change anything....


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Nov 26, 2014)

I want this but without it being chained to Nevermore.

One can dream...


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 26, 2014)

Never understood why Chris didn't workout with Nevermore. He was a perfect fit for that.

You can't tell me this riff at :43 isn't the most Loomis sounding thing ever:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 26, 2014)

Weren't we all JUST talking on here (in another thread) about how much we wish he'd quit and do something more musically fulfilling?

BAM! THERE YA GO!

He just has to give up the consistent paycheck and consistent gigs/tours though.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 26, 2014)

Hold up, how did I just now find out that Chris and Jeff were in the same band? I have some catching up to do


----------



## Darknut (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know if I'm missing something, but Loomis wanted to be in Megadeth for a reason. They set the technical standard for thrash. Poland had tons of solo time on peace sells too. Virtuoso style stuff too, well arranged and technical. Cleaner than the rest of the big 4, thats for sure. Nevermore always had that technical thrash element in their early albums, along with Loomis' extended solo slots.. it came as no surprise to me when I found out Loomis had previously auditioned for Megadeth, and I wasn't surprised when Chris Broderick joined Megadeth. Marty was in Cacophony, Chris and Jeff love Cacophony.

As for those who knock Nevermore, but turn around and hug Loomis' nuts, I can't think of many other bands who used 7 strings as early as Nevermore with the same technicality, heaviness, and balls that we still see in 7 string music today. Sure, a lot of bands used 7 strings before Nevermore, but the heavy ones didn't have a spotlight for crazy technical leads, and the ones who did use leads like Vai weren't as heavy.

Nevermore and Megadeth are like huge influences on everyone, even though there vocal styles weren't well received by the masses. It hurt to see Nevermore not be able to top or even match their success with TGE, and it hurt to see Dave say he was going to release an Album better than Rust in Peace a few years ago, only to see him shit the bed with the San Diego Symphony and buy a miniature horse.

To be honest, I wasn't thrilled to hear that Jeff joined Arch Enemy recently either, but I will always respect what he did in Nevermore no matter what. Same goes with Mustaine, I don't see the point in kicking musicians while they are down. You never know what a musician can pull off despite the setbacks they face in life. Look at Jason Becker.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 26, 2014)

Icecold said:


> Nick Menza let himself go and he got really tired of the touring schedule.



That's too bad, his drumming is more than anything else the signature of the R.I.P era.

About Chris Broderick, I expected it. He's a trained musician while Dave is self-thaught and he's limited in scope in Megadeth, with Dave not wanting 7 strings among other things.
I suppose he made enough money in 7 years even at Mustaine rates to be reasonably well off now, and his credentials are established, he can get a lot of gigs so I'm not worried for him.

I'd like to see him work with Steve Vai if I had a choice. Just imagine that.


----------



## Darknut (Nov 26, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Hold up, how did I just now find out that Chris and Jeff were in the same band? I have some catching up to do


Yeah, Broderick just played with them live for two tours i think, he didn't help them write anything.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 26, 2014)

Icecold said:


> Nick Menza let himself go


This is from 2013


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 26, 2014)

I only first really started to notice Chris Broderick right before he joined Megadeth. And though well shit... Really stoked for this news. For both Megadeth and Broderick haha. Like some others have said I hope he does something other than a solo album. They're cool, but I tend to loose interest pretty quickly with them. Too often they turn into a shred fest....


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 26, 2014)

This is fantastic. You know who really needs to join Megadeth now and turn things around? Jeff Waters!!!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 26, 2014)

Wonder if it was the direction of the new music Dave's been writing? Shawn has always said in interviews that he's been the advocate for the 'heavier' stuff and with him leaving and Broderick I'm guessing the writing is continuing down the crappy path of SuperCollider (or they're not contributing at all potentially). Never know with Dave. Sigh....I guess Endgame will be the last good MD record.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe now Dave can re-join Metallica...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> Maybe now Dave can re-join Metallica...



Awesome! TWO sub-par lead players, as long as one that can't write jack shit anymore!


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 26, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Awesome! TWO sub-par lead players, as long as one that can't write jack shit anymore!



Subpar? Sure, Dave's not a virtuoso, but he's a damn fine lead guitarist, and has written numerous, all-time classic solos. And other than his excessive use of the wah, same goes for Kirk; but to each his own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

Either I've seen some bad examples, but both guys don't have it anymore. They USED to be fairly damn good at what they did, but they just don't seem to give a shit anymore.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Nov 26, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> This is fantastic. You know who really needs to join Megadeth now and turn things around? Jeff Waters!!!!



That would would be great so long as Dave was willing to hand over the writing reins to Waters, which would NEVER happen. Jeff destroys Dave as a writer and player and doubt he would enjoy being relegated to playing he same old tired riffs and songs that Mustaine has been putting out the last several years. I would much rather see Broderick and Waters team up. Now that is a twin attack that would utterly ....ing destroy. AND...Jeff loves the nylon stuff.


----------



## Der JD (Nov 26, 2014)

Meh. Megadeth since the 90s = one dissapointing album after the next (Dave must be copying Metallica in that regard). 

Much respect for Broderick. An insanely skilled technical player. But, I've never heard a solo that he's written that I thought was interesting, conveyed emotion, or was even memorable. Good player. Not so good of a writer. I prefer the classic solos of Mustaine and even Hammett, who by the accounts of many internet forum badasses hiding behind their computer screens "suck" and "cannot play".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

ghost2II2 said:


> That would would be great so long as Dave was willing to hand over the writing reins to Waters, which would NEVER happen. Jeff destroys Dave as a writer and player and doubt he would enjoy being relegated to playing he same old tired riffs and songs that Mustaine has been putting out the last several years. I would much rather see Broderick and Waters team up. Now that is a twin attack that would utterly ....ing destroy. AND...Jeff loves the nylon stuff.



Holy .... you just made me realize how awesome that would sound. Jeff's old-school style + Chris' modern neo-classical shredding + their acoustic/classical playing would be fvcking mindblowing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think Mustaine should just join this band.

Former Megadeth Members Chris Poland, Nick Menza, James Lomenzo Unite In New Project - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## craigny (Nov 26, 2014)

Darknut said:


> All I'm thinking is Jeff chose a really bad time to join Arch Enemy..


 That's exactly what i said at first but right now Arch Enemy has got more going on then Megadeth IMO...hey maybe Jeff can pull double duty??....on second thought Dave would never go for something like that.....Dave wouldn't let Jeff in anyway...he didn't let him join when he was 16 cause he said he was too young...truth is he did not want to be schooled by a kid lol!!


----------



## craigny (Nov 26, 2014)

On second thought Metallica should kick out Hammett and let Dave rejoin


----------



## electriceye (Nov 26, 2014)

Dooky said:


> I wish Dave would just give it up.
> I love all the Megadeth albums up till Cryptic Writings but still liked a couple of songs on a few of the follow-up albums. But the last 3 have just been embarrassing imo.
> Plus, Dave can't really sing anymore and tuning down to D hasn't done much improved things either.
> The longer he flogs the dead horse the more he's ruining Megadeth's legacy.



Are you OUT of your f*cking mind??? Endgame is one of the best metal albums of the past decade. 13 wasn't GREAT, but it was solid. And, frankly, Super Collider had TWO bad songs on it. The rest of it is excellent. 

As soon as I saw the news about Dave's massive gear auction, I had flashbacks to when Dave hung it up the first time. Weird things are going on, but obviously no one is saying anything until Dave steps to the mic. 

I'm extremely shocked and bummed that Chris is bowing out. He was a great fit. However, Dave basically admitted that he was basically keeping Chris on a short leash, musically. Chris was insane on Endgame. The two albums after that were much tamer, in comparison. Maybe Chris had enough of that. I don't understand WHY Dave felt he needed to do that, but we are talking about one of the oddest personalities in metal. 

Either way, I'm on pins and needles waiting for whatever shoe drops next. :wall bash:

One other thing. Megadeth has not played a set much longer than an hour the past few tours. Their live sound has been anemic, at best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree that Endgame was a fantastic album. Conspiracy-laden lyrics and bad vocals aside, it was my favorite of the "comeback" big 4 albums until Anthrax released Worship music. 

But Thirteen was meh and Pooper Collider was absolutely dreadful. I don't see Dave writing another good album.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 26, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Wonder if it was the direction of the new music Dave's been writing? Shawn has always said in interviews that he's been the advocate for the 'heavier' stuff and with him leaving and Broderick I'm guessing the writing is continuing down the crappy path of SuperCollider (or they're not contributing at all potentially). Never know with Dave. Sigh....I guess Endgame will be the last good MD record.



You have a good point. I do recall rumblings about this. Not sure why Dave would be so opposed to it. Their heaviest albums are their best.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 26, 2014)

13 was just a mish mash of new and old stuff and the album doesn't hold up pretty good. Super collider is boring but Endgame... One of the best recent stuff they did. Riffs are awesome just the dact that Mustaine speaks more than sings in a way but hell of a good album.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 26, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Are you OUT of your f*cking mind??? Endgame is one of the best metal albums of the past decade. 13 wasn't GREAT, but it was solid. And, frankly, Super Collider had TWO bad songs on it. The rest of it is excellent.
> 
> As soon as I saw the news about Dave's massive gear auction, I had flashbacks to when Dave hung it up the first time. Weird things are going on, but obviously no one is saying anything until Dave steps to the mic.
> 
> ...



I understand that some people enjoy some of the more recent Megadeth albums (Endgame in particular) and that's cool. But I grew up listening to Megadeth when 'Rust In Peace' came out and I just can't see how you can compare 'Endgame' with 'Rust In Peace'. Go back and watch videos of Megadeth in the 90's - bloody brilliant, best metal band of the early 90's imo. Now go and watch some of the recent stuff. 
Since 'The System Has Failed', which was the last album that had any songs that I wanted to learn (Blackmail the Universe & Kick the Chair), they are nowhere near what they once were and I find it depressing, particularly with albums like 'Super Collider', and I just wonder if Dave is purely doing it for the money - which I strongly suspect he is.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 26, 2014)

Super Collider excellent?




Wut


----------



## wakjob (Nov 26, 2014)

If Dave could just understand what the term "band" means, maybe he could hold one together.


----------



## michblanch (Nov 26, 2014)

ghost2II2 said:


> That would would be great so long as Dave was willing to hand over the writing reins to Waters, which would NEVER happen. Jeff destroys Dave as a writer and player and doubt he would enjoy being relegated to playing he same old tired riffs and songs that Mustaine has been putting out the last several years. I would much rather see Broderick and Waters team up. Now that is a twin attack that would utterly ....ing destroy. AND...Jeff loves the nylon stuff.




Dave won't turn over writing in Megadeth for the same reason Jason left Metallica. 
Royalties and control freaks. 
It's the same reason Ozzy pays off writers for their music and claims it as his own. He has been doing that shit since Blizzard. 

Look at the Beatles. John and Paul used to fight each other over who's music would be on records.
It's the business side of music that breaks up bands. 
Young bands start out with a 4 way split. They love the scone and just being able to do what they love. But when you get publishing and royalty checks and realize, that one of the members didn't do his share of the load, you will stop that shit in its tracks. 

Pink Floyd was famous for not sharing. It's what broke them up. Waters issued ultimatums that if you were not in the studio and didn't have input , you got nothing. 
That ultimatum made people show up and stay just for a credit. 

Hell , look at all of these "Reunion" tours. Some of the bands have a true hatred for one another. 

A true group of band members who stood with each other in the face of adversity was Lamb of God. 
They ALL pulled their money to defend Randy against murder charges. And it left them all broke. 
But they did it together. How many bands would do that? 

But back to Chris. I think something is up in the Megadeth camp. Dave is in the process of making a money grab. He is currently selling off a lot of memorabilia and gear. 
Dave may have tried to renegotiate Chris's contract and offer less for services. 

I hope Chris finds something rewarding that is uniquely his own. 
He is a real talent and seems to gave his head on right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

anomynous said:


> Super Collider excellent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen people defend Risk, so there's insane people out there that are like that.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 26, 2014)

If Broderick needs a collaboration and IF it has to be Loomis I would prefer it be an instrumental album. But Loomis already released two so I wonder if he'd be inclined to do a project of that kind, considering the point of Dystopia and his other endeavors was to get back on tour.

I am sorry for Megadeth, which i don't equate with being sorry for Mustaine ... I hope al people can go on making good shows and music. It'd be annoying to see them slow down from a fan perspective.


----------



## sevenstringj (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, Megadeth's member history has its own wikipedia entry.   (That's a smfh @ wiki, not Dave.)

List of Megadeth band members - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chris may have been the most technically accomplished guitarist Dave's had, but he was FAR from the most tasteful. Pitrelli was pretty damn good. Marty of course...


----------



## mperrotti34 (Nov 26, 2014)

I would love to see Chris go off into the Prog metal world. If he could find some other extremely talented musicians to partner with then who knows maybe we could have another dream theater on our hands haha




Pat_tct said:


> Chris is a great guitar player and i always thought that he didn't fit into Megadeth.
> I hope this seals the deal for Megadave.... i can't stand what they release the last years.
> 
> and hopefully chris is not doing a solo record. we have enough of that. everyone is doing a solo record. oh and do it instrumental. with a lot of shred. god that would be so boring.
> ...


----------



## Dooky (Nov 26, 2014)

My favourite Megadeth lead guitarists have to be: Marty Friedman (of course) and Chris Poland. 
The best line-up, without a shadow of a doubt, was: Mustaine, Ellfson, Menza & Friedman.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 26, 2014)

Dooky said:


> The best line-up, without a shadow of a doubt, was: Mustaine, Ellfson, Menza & Friedman.


 
As much as I love that lineup and being a massive Marty Friedman fan, the Mustaine, Elf, Poland and Samuelson lineup WHEN THEY'RE SOBER would give even the RIP lineup a run for their money... or arguably trump it.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 26, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As much as I love that lineup and being a massive Marty Friedman fan, the Mustaine, Elf, Poland and Samuelson lineup WHEN THEY'RE SOBER would give even the RIP lineup a run for their money... or arguably trump it.


They were indeed a tour-de-force


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 26, 2014)

Am I the only person on the planet who likes Chris Broderick more than Friedman?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Am I the only person on the planet who likes Chris Broderick more than Friedman?



Yes. 



EDIT: Should we get a mod to merge this thread and the Shawn Drover thread?


----------



## Nonapod (Nov 26, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Am I the only person on the planet who likes Chris Broderick more than Friedman?



As has been pointed out, Broderick is in many ways a technically superior player to Friedman. But Friedman has an unusual style both in composition and playing that's fairly unique and interesting, incorporating lots of progressions that have an Eastern feel. He's written some of my all time favorite solos. His work on RIP alone is spectacular.

Broderick can rip up a fretboard and replicate just about any solo that Friedman originally laid down with a high degree of accuracy, but I haven't yet heard him come up with an original lead that's completely blown me away. The best compositional work I've heard from him was probably the opening instrumental track to Endgame (Dialectic Chaos).

It really comes down to a preference in style I guess. I will say that Broderick personally seems like a very nice guy based on some of the youtube stuff I've seen him on. And I am interested to see what he could do in an original project that he had more say in (I've never heard his work in Jag Panzer).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 26, 2014)

Dooky said:


> They were indeed a tour de force


 
Indeed. And unfortunately, they were over too soon. I wasn't old enough nor was in the right location to witness that lineup so I kinda wish I saw the early sober Deth in their prime. Gar was their best drummer by far. He had it all, chops, speed finesse intensity, the whole package. If he didn't want to marry heroin so much, he would have smoked everyone after him and have been one of the top metal drummers ever. Poland was another total package material. Good Mouring Black Friday is already a testament to his playing. Hell, Marty's RIP solos were reportedly roughly based on Poland's demos. That's gotta account to something. 

RIP lineup was still great though. Menza practically jackhammed his kit into oblivion, he was the real life Animal. Friedman, was Friedman. He wasn't the fastest nor technically cleanest (compared to Broderick anyway), but it was his raw emotion and unique finesse is what sets him apart from everyone else. It's completely memorable albeit also arguably his weakness as he's been riding that same trait for his entire career. 

I can totally understand why so many fans want this lineup back. I'd be nice and all, but considering the state of Megadeth now and neither Menza nor Freidman would be interested in doing so, it'd be nothing more of a cash grab that I won't be interested in.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 26, 2014)

I love all the Dave Mustaine shit-talkers. 

He's a better musician then you guys putting him down could ever hope to be.
Loomis a better songwriter? Let's compare record sales... add up all of Loomis' record sales and I bet they won't even add up to Megadeth's worst selling album.... 

A lot more people outside of the metal circle are going to know who Chris Broderick vs Jeff Loomis as well thanks to how huge Megadeth is.

It might be a shitty time for Dave, but... he's been through a lot of crap and written a lot of amazing music in the process.
Dave has done something that is extremely difficult to do and that is create a successful business out of his music. Fvck all the haters. I wish him all the best in his future endeavors and hope to see Megadeth live again!



The ENTIRE band that night was on fire. Ellefson, Mustaine, Broderick and Drover were on fire. Don't know how you can knock Mustaine for playing / singing and putting on a show at such a high level. *shrug

So what if Dave is a douchebag? A lot of musicians are no different


----------



## BlackMesa (Nov 27, 2014)

Darknut said:


> All I'm thinking is Jeff chose a really bad time to join Arch Enemy..



Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackMesa said:


> Was thinking the same thing.



Dude's gotta pay the bills. I doubt Nevermore would bring in much money. Arch Enemy is a huge act on the other hand.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 27, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> I love all the Dave Mustaine shit-talkers.
> 
> He's a better musician then you guys putting him down could ever hope to be.
> Loomis a better songwriter? Let's compare record sales... add up all of Loomis' record sales and I bet they won't even add up to Megadeth's worst selling album....


Whilst I agree Dave Mustaine is a fantastic songwriter. I have to disagree with your example of comparing musicians via record sales. 
By this logic George Michael is far superior to Dave Mustaine


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 27, 2014)

Lots of hope for Chris Broderick. I'll give him proper 'listen time' for his future material and not jump into impulsive conclusions. He shouldn't simply be dismissed because of Marty's presence in the popular albums. The guy is super talented.

I'm sure this guy will have people worshiping him more than they do already. 

I worship Michael Amott for his melodic shred. And now with Jeff on board, I'm at a loss of comprehension....overkill. 1 god - 1 band was enough to try and emulate. Imagine Michael Amott and Jeff Loomis (or Chris) write a track together, and imagine trying to learn that!...About time I quit the guitar and forget about all this practice. haha. I'm discouraged!


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> I want this but without it being chained to Nevermore.
> 
> One can dream...



Were any of Chris's solos there original? The songs in which Broderick played the primary solo were mostly songs I didn't recognize, and the ones I did recognize, Chris was just playing what Jeff wrote.

Here's what I think a lot of people aren't getting about this situation: Chris is still pretty untested as a songwriter. He has three partial credits over his entire career with Megadeth, and I don't like Megadeth, so I can't speak to whether the songs he contributed to were any good. I can't even find a reliable source about how much writing he did for Jag Panzer. The little snippets you see him play in videos are usually pretty cool, but I can't say for certain how original those are, either. Can you point me to a single thing Chris has written that is a complete, well-composed and original song?

As far as Jeff, I personally haven't liked a single thing he's done outside of Nevermore. I thought he was a great songwriter in that context, but on his own, it seems like he's forgotten how to write songs...or that he's even supposed to.

So yes, it's possible that a collaboration between Jeff and Chris would be awesome, but I don't have high hopes.


axxessdenied said:


> He's a better musician then you guys putting him down could ever hope to be.


Baseless ad hominem/meaningless shit talking.


axxessdenied said:


> Loomis a better songwriter? Let's compare record sales... add up all of Loomis' record sales and I bet they won't even add up to Megadeth's worst selling album.... :lol


Equating songwriting skills with record sales? If you want to make that argument, I guarantee you won't be happy with how it turns out.


----------



## Icecold (Nov 27, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> This is from 2013




I should have put that statement in context, sorry. Menza auditioned for Megadeth again in 2004 and he was not doing so hot according to Mustaine.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Equating songwriting skills with musical ability? If you want to make that argument, I guarantee you won't be happy with how it turns out.



You actually don't need to know how to play an instrument to write music. Classical composers certainly don't know how to play all the instruments in the orchestra. I don't know how to play drums (decently) but I can write drum parts.
The thing is, the actual classical curriculum includes writing lessons, but doing so is so time consuming that very few classical players even try to do it.

Broderick does seem to have the technical background for writing music "by the book", but now I'm not sure thrash is where he's at.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> You actually don't need to know how to play an instrument to write music. Classical composers certainly don't know how to play all the instruments in the orchestra. I don't know how to play drums (decently) but I can write drum parts.
> The thing is, the actual classical curriculum includes writing lessons, but doing so is so time consuming that very few classical players even try to do it.
> 
> Broderick does seem to have the technical background for writing music "by the book", but now I'm not sure thrash is where he's at.



Thanks for quoting that. I realized that I mistyped. I've corrected my post.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 27, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Here's what I think a lot of people aren't getting about this situation: Chris is still pretty untested as a songwriter. He has three partial credits over his entire career with Megadeth, and I don't like Megadeth, so I can't speak to whether the songs he contributed to were any good. I can't even find a reliable source about how much writing he did for Jag Panzer. The little snippets you see him play in videos are usually pretty cool, but I can't say for certain how original those are, either. Can you point me to a single thing Chris has written that is a complete, well-composed and original song?
> 
> As far as Jeff, I personally haven't liked a single thing he's done outside of Nevermore. I thought he was a great songwriter in that context, but on his own, it seems like he's forgotten how to write songs...or that he's even supposed to.
> 
> So yes, it's possible that a collaboration between Jeff and Chris would be awesome, but I don't have high hopes.


 


Broderick wrote a majority of Thane To The Throne and continued to do so for every subsequent album he was featured in. 
Of course whether you like it or not is another story...

But aside from Jag Panzer, I agree with the rest of this statement. Especially about Loomis, his songwriting got shaky the second he picked up a 7 string. Sure Dead Heart onwards had a few good songs, but they were more focused on ultra fast shred not of the same calibre as say, Dreaming Neon Black.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 27, 2014)

New Megadeth's guitarist identikit, knowing Dave Mustaine priorities
Must be a shredder
Must be American
Must be not more known than Dave Mustaine
Must not be an extreme guitarist
Must not be a Satanist 
Must not play 7 strings guitar
And I don't think he will pick someone younger than 35.

That leaves us with...






















????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Icecold (Nov 27, 2014)

Probably out there in Youtube land would be our best bet. 

I think it's strange that it has been almost two full days and there is nothing on the Megadeth.com main page about Chris and Shawn leaving. 

What I find even crazier is that why is Dave Mustaine, someone who has had a very serious struggle with substance issues running a vineyard?


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 27, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Loomis a better songwriter? Let's compare record sales... add up all of Loomis' record sales and I bet they won't even add up to Megadeth's worst selling album....


By your logic, the guys in Nickelback shit all over Loomis and Mustaine.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> New Megadeth's guitarist identikit, knowing Dave Mustaine priorities
> Must be a shredder
> Must be American
> Must be not more known than Dave Mustaine
> ...



MAB


----------



## DLG (Nov 27, 2014)

Icecold said:


> I should have put that statement in context, sorry. Menza auditioned for Megadeth again in 2004 and he was not doing so hot according to Mustaine.



macho man is still alive?


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> But aside from Jag Panzer, I agree with the rest of this statement. Especially about Loomis, his songwriting got shaky the second he picked up a 7 string. Sure Dead Heart onwards had a few good songs, but they were more focused on ultra fast shred not of the same calibre as say, Dreaming Neon Black.



Actually, Dead Heart and onward is what I like from Nevermore. I got Dreaming Neon Black shortly after Dead Heart, and for a long time I hated it. I've recently come to terms with it, but it's still not even in my top three Nevermore albums.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 27, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> MAB


Angel Vivaldi
Rusty Cooley

They're the 3 that actually come to my mind
My biggest bet is that Dave will try to hire Rusty


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 27, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> New Megadeth's guitarist identikit, knowing Dave Mustaine priorities
> Must be a shredder
> Must be American
> Must be not more known than Dave Mustaine
> ...



Oh and must change to play Marshall amps (Broderick was not allowed to play Engl amps, but i actually think he endorses them to this day, it says on his website)


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 27, 2014)

Sumsar said:


> Oh and must change to play Marshall amps (Broderick was not allowed to play Engl amps, but i actually think he endorses them to this day, it says on his website)


Dave started using AFX2s because of Broderick actually. Live, anyway.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 27, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> By your logic, the guys in Nickelback shit all over Loomis and Mustaine.



Nickelback is great at writing radio-friendly hits that appeal to a huge amount of people... I would say that's good songwriting. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't make it bad. Different strokes for different folks. Anyone that doesn't think Nickelback deserves the fame they have is a dumbass. They worked their ass off and they actually sounded amazing live before they got famous. They are actually good musicians.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Angel Vivaldi
> Rusty Cooley
> 
> They're the 3 that actually come to my mind
> My biggest bet is that Dave will try to hire Rusty



Would make sense as he's a Dean endorsee too, but I just imagine him going to the audition with an 8 string.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 27, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Nickelback is great at writing radio-friendly hits that appeal to a huge amount of people... I would say that's good songwriting. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't make it bad. Different strokes for different folks. Anyone that doesn't think Nickelback deserves the fame they have is a dumbass. They worked their ass off and they actually sounded amazing live before they got famous. They are actually good musicians.


I never said anything about them being bad song writers bro. While I don't like what they do, I think they're actually pretty good at it. But I'm glad you stick by your logic and think the song "Animals" is better song writing than something like "A Tout Le Monde" because it sold more records.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 27, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As much as I love that lineup and being a massive Marty Friedman fan, the Mustaine, Elf, Poland and Samuelson lineup WHEN THEY'RE SOBER would give even the RIP lineup a run for their money... or arguably trump it.



By Dave's own admission, the Peace Sells lineup was consistently high/smashed and wrote some *really* good music. Live performances were really chaotic and crazy for the fans

Read Dave's autobiography about how screwed up they were in the studio during Rust. It just seems like drugs and alcohol fuel bands to make awesome albums sometimes. 

To me, Poland seemed like a fish out of water. The guy is a hands down incredible guitarist, but his style just didn't jive with me in Megadeth. Marty on the other hand did some of the most iconic solos that will ever be recorded in metal (Tornado Of Souls comes to mind).


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 27, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> By your logic, the guys in Nickelback shit all over Loomis and Mustaine.



They apparently write insanely catchy songs that go mainstream and make people want to buy their album to hear said catchy songs. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean they're not good songwriters. 

If "good songwriting" means that only a niche of musicians will understand and appreciate your music, then Loomis wins. If "good songwriting" means you write something that appeals to millions of people across the world to the point that they're humming along and screaming the lyrics at your sold out show, then Mustaine and Nickelback win as both groups have sold over 50 million albums each. If you create an album that is considered to be one of the top 10 metal albums of all time, influence generations of players to pick up guitar and aspire to you...well Mustaine kinda crushes Loomis and Nickelback combined.

We can poop all over Dave's current outings, but it can't really be argued that he was one of the greatest influences in modern metal, an outstanding player and songwriter and one hell of a live performer. 

We can poop all over Dave for being batshit crazy. That also can't be argued.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Read Dave's autobiography about how screwed up they were in the studio during Rust. It just seems like drugs and alcohol fuel bands to make awesome albums sometimes.


As sad as that may be, the flip side is arguably worse: a lot of musicians seem to lose their creativity when they STOP doing drugs.


----------



## DLG (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> To me, Poland seemed like a fish out of water. The guy is a hands down incredible guitarist, but his style just didn't jive with me in Megadeth.



can't agree with this.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2014)

yingmin said:


> As sad as that may be, the flip side is arguably worse: a lot of musicians seem to lose their creativity when they STOP doing drugs.



True, but this has more to do with depression and a change of environment that with the drugs themselves. There are a lot of talented unadicted people. Some of the addcted guys have the same talent, but lose it when they quit because of the factors I've mentioned above.
I don't know of a single exemple of someone who _became_ creative thanks to drugs when having tried to release something beforehand.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 27, 2014)

DLG said:


> can't agree with this.



Hence "to me" 

A lot of guys LOVE Poland and I personally think he's awesome. I just don't think he fit in Megadeth. He's a very fluid and very jazzy player playing off against a VERY chaotic player. That's not to say the solo work on Peace was not awesome, because it really was.

Dave's probably got the money to hire pretty much anyone at this point for the gig. I know Cooley got mentioned previously, but we already had one stale guitar player in Megadeth.


----------



## knagy0325 (Nov 27, 2014)

I only don`t understand how can Mustaine earn enough money with megadeth to be able to pay top players like Broderick. I`d think that players of this calibre could find better paying jobs.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Nov 27, 2014)

Great news!! I love Megadeth and Broderick is by far one of my favorite guitarists but now I think I'll like both Megadeth and Broderick that much more. To me Megadeth has always been the Dave's, Nick Menza and Marty Friedman but that's because that was the first version I was aware of. Every lineup since to me has just seemed like a really good tribute band.

I can't wait to hear what Chris Broderick does next.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 27, 2014)

knagy0325 said:


> I only don`t understand how can Mustaine earn enough money with megadeth to be able to pay top players like Broderick. I`d think that players of this calibre could find better paying jobs.



Probably because Dave's a multimillionaire and he could probably pay Broderick under 100k to tour and be in the band, as well as receiving royalties and probably still not put a remote dent in his bank account. He's lucky he got that gig. Not saying that's how much Broderick was getting, but if someone says "Hey man, wanna tour the world in a huge band, play to tens of thousands of people and I'll hand you 100 grand a year" you'll be learning every Megadeth song you can find.

The mentality that Broderick was being wasted in Megadeth or that Dave didn't deserve to have Chris in the band is *really* stupid. Chris chose to be there and get paid accordingly and he's lucky Dave thought he was good enough to be in his band.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Hence "to me"
> 
> A lot of guys LOVE Poland and I personally think he's awesome. I just don't think he fit in Megadeth. He's a very fluid and very jazzy player playing off against a VERY chaotic player. That's not to say the solo work on Peace was not awesome, because it really was.
> 
> Dave's probably got the money to hire pretty much anyone at this point for the gig. I know Cooley got mentioned previously, but we already had one stale guitar player in Megadeth.



I totally agree with you. Poland is amazing. I love the stuff with him... but at the same time I feel like Marty Friedman was just such a better fit for megadeth. The way he writes solos and his peculiar style were just a perfect fit! Rust in Peace is such an insane album.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Probably because Dave's a multimillionaire and he could probably pay Broderick under 100k to tour and be in the band, as well as receiving royalties and probably still not put a remote dent in his bank account. He's lucky he got that gig. Not saying that's how much Broderick was getting, but if someone says "Hey man, wanna tour the world in a huge band, play to tens of thousands of people and I'll hand you 100 grand a year" you'll be learning every Megadeth song you can find.
> 
> The mentality that Broderick was being wasted in Megadeth or that Dave didn't deserve to have Chris in the band is *really* stupid. Chris chose to be there and get paid accordingly and he's lucky Dave thought he was good enough to be in his band.


A lot of the reasoning people have are pretty much selfish reasons. They don't think about the musician and having to make ends meat and paying the bills. Metal music typically doesn't pay well. Guys like Loomis or Chris Broderick while they might be super talented definitely don't have the influence or connections that a guy like Mustaine has.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 27, 2014)

It's not the drugs...it's the ambition, the rage, the restless attitude, the hunger.
You can't write honest angry songs when you eat caviar, live in a villa on the Pacific, have all the gals you want.
When you're no one you strive to reach a goal, when you reach all the goals you write "Load"


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

knagy0325 said:


> I only don`t understand how can Mustaine earn enough money with megadeth to be able to pay top players like Broderick. I`d think that players of this calibre could find better paying jobs.



I'm curious as to who you think could pay Chris more than Megadeth could? What kind of better-paying job could he get? And would he have any interest in taking that job apart from money?


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 27, 2014)

DLG said:


> macho man is still alive?



 

Good one.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Hence "to me"
> 
> A lot of guys LOVE Poland and I personally think he's awesome. I just don't think he fit in Megadeth. He's a very fluid and very jazzy player playing off against a VERY chaotic player.


You should probably listen to the solo album he did after Megadeth if you don't think he's capable of writing metal


----------



## fps (Nov 27, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> You should probably listen to the solo album he did after Megadeth if you don't think he's capable of writing metal




Poland is a musical free spirit, I think that's the main thing, he plays and he moves in different circles, sometimes coming back to metal. Respect to Marty too he said himself he wanted a different challenge, and has cut a very interesting path since leaving Megadeth, what a player.

As for Megadeth, how many more times is Mustaine prepared to play with a bunch of hired guns? Say what you want about Metallica, but they're a unit, Megadeth is one man plus extras, that must even be how his erstwhile bass colleague feels at the minute, having left and come back and now all these changes. Major props to him but the band has been patched up time and again.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> They apparently write insanely catchy songs that go mainstream and make people want to buy their album to hear said catchy songs. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean they're not good songwriters.


Record sales do not equal good song writing. There's no way you can convince me of that. No ....ing way.


----------



## Icecold (Nov 27, 2014)

Comparing record sales between Megadeth, a band that was apart of the Big Four, got signed because of Dave's connection to Metallica, and was able to take advantage of Metal's overall success in the 80's, and Nevermore a band that formed when metal was at it's lowest in terms of popularity and didn't really break out until 2005 makes no sense and simply does not work. We shouldn't even be talking about album sales in 2014.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> The mentality that Broderick was being wasted in Megadeth or that Dave didn't deserve to have Chris in the band is *really* stupid. Chris chose to be there and get paid accordingly and he's lucky Dave thought he was good enough to be in his band.


Eh, it's a waste since he's a slave for what Dave wants to do and Chris is a machine that can play anything under the sun. He left for musical and artistic differences for a reason. But it's true that Chris is lucky for landing the gig, because if anybody deserves more recognition and the paycheck it's him.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 28, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> It's not the drugs...it's the ambition, the rage, the restless attitude, the hunger.
> You can't write honest angry songs when you eat caviar, live in a villa on the Pacific, have all the gals you want.
> When you're no one you strive to reach a goal, when you reach all the goals you write "Load"


This is exactly right! 
Which is why Megadeth & Metallica will never release anything remotely as good as their first 5 albums. 
Both bands had a crazy amount of ambition & drive back then, which they just don't have now. Most obvious example is Kirk Hammett. That dude has become _such_ a sloppy player that he somehow manages to make mistakes in solos he's been playing for the last 30 years! He doesn't really seem to care anymore - he's got plenty of money to pursue his other interests which he'd much rather devote his time to than practicing guitar.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I'm curious as to who you think could pay Chris more than Megadeth could? What kind of better-paying job could he get? And would he have any interest in taking that job apart from money?



First, the history of Megadeth is full of people complaining they didn't get exactly well paid as Mustaine is taking the lion's share. I read Nick Menza complained about it at some point to Dave and nearly quit at the time. (That's way before he actually left)

Second, if Megadeth brought enough money to Chris Broderick, enough is enough. If I was a millionnaire I certainly wouldn't take an extremely well paid shit job: I'd do what I want to do even if it's a low wage/ROI occupation.



> he's got plenty of money to pursue his other interests which he'd much rather devote his time to than practicing guitar.


You wouldn't believe it, but I have seen Kirk live over a 30 years span, and he actually got better. But I still haven't seen him playing the harvester of sorrow solo without ....ing up the last note.


----------



## Possessed (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen the twitter messages on megadeth.com? Nick Mensa feels sorry for the pass of Dave's mother-in-law? Is this a sign showing that nick will return?


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2014)

Dunno but that'd be awesome news.


----------



## AdenM (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone feel like Michael Keene and Mustaine should form something together? They both seem to be unable to keep band members ha


----------



## Albionic (Nov 28, 2014)

should get alex skolnick would love to be a fly on the wall at rehearsals would be funny if nothing else


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 28, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> You should probably listen to the solo album he did after Megadeth if you don't think he's capable of writing metal




You should probably read what I wrote because I didn't once say he wasn't capable of writing metal - I said he was a very jazzy player...that's the vibe I get when i listen to his solos against the solos that Dave does.

I love the Damn the Machine album that he did.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 28, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> First, the history of Megadeth is full of people complaining they didn't get exactly well paid as Mustaine is taking the lion's share. I read Nick Menza complained about it at some point to Dave and nearly quit at the time. (That's way before he actually left)
> 
> Second, if Megadeth brought enough money to Chris Broderick, enough is enough. If I was a millionnaire I certainly wouldn't take an extremely well paid shit job: I'd do what I want to do even if it's a low wage/ROI occupation.
> .



Dave owns the trademarks to Megadeth. If you don't like the workplace, leave. Dave has proven there is one single member of that band that isn't replaceable and that's Dave Mustaine himself.

If Chris is a millionaire now, it's because of Mustaine. I don't think Chris was rolling in cash playing second fiddle to Loomis in Nevermore while playing the club circuit. Getting the chance to tour with Megadeth for 7 years upped Chris's public profile, got him a signature guitar series with one of the most iconic guitar makers, connections worldwide with other bands/promoters/industry people, more opportunities and a bank account large enough that is allowing him to walk away from Megadeth and pursue his own music. I'd happily sell out just to play venues filled with thousands of people with an iconic band while making my normal day gig salary. Dave isn't making cash because Broderick was in the band, Dave is making money because he runs Megadeth like a business and has a back catalog spanning decades with albums considered to be absolute classics. Broderick was making money because he was the hired gun of Dave Mustaine.


----------



## Rawkmann (Nov 28, 2014)

I like how everyone has been saying Broderick was too good to be in Megadeth all along, but I've seen plenty of live videos of him struggling to play his or Marty's solos properly. I remember absolutely cringing when Chris played the Symphony of Destruction solo on Jimmy Kimmel a couple years back. Maybe Broderick just chokes when the cameras are on but I haven't seen the virtuosity that everyone else talks about. Also, I think a lineup change will be good for 'Deth and can't wait to see who fills the spots.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 28, 2014)

Definitely! Line up changes have seemed to work wonders for Dave in the past, lets hope this happens again!


----------



## hairychris (Nov 28, 2014)

Dooky said:


> By this logic George Michael is far superior to Dave Mustaine



In many ways he is, if only for the way that he responded* to getting picked up in the US by the cops for soliciting in a public toilet.

* His next music video, "Outside", that is primarily based in a toilet and features male cops kissing.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 28, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> You should probably read what I wrote because I didn't once say he wasn't capable of writing metal - I said he was a very jazzy player...that's the vibe I get when i listen to his solos against the solos that Dave does.
> 
> I love the Damn the Machine album that he did.


Right. Saying "he's too jazzy for Megadave" implies that he should be playing jazz and not metal. His style compliments Dave's chaotic playing very well. You could even say his playing is a very controlled chaos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2014)

Rawkmann said:


> I like how everyone has been saying Broderick was too good to be in Megadeth all along, but I've seen plenty of live videos of him struggling to play his or Marty's solos properly.



As much as I love Marty, even HE ....ed up his own solos once in awhile.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 28, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> Right. Saying "he's too jazzy for Megadave" implies that he should be playing jazz and not metal. His style compliments Dave's chaotic playing very well. You could even say his playing is a very controlled chaos.



Quoting shit I never said implies that you're not actually reading. 

So let me clear things up.

I PERSONALLY (see that word) didn't feel Poland's style fit in Megadeth and sure as hell didn't say he should be playing jazz instead of metal. I felt that Poland's playing, while absolutely exceptional, just clashed a bit with Dave's playing. His playing is very fluid and on Peace Sells, they seem a little out of place for me. I said his playing on Damn the Machine was perfect so I really don't understand where you're getting this implication that he should be playing jazz instead of metal comes from.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2014)

I can see where Brian is coming from. I AM a huge fan of Chris, though, and I do love the 'controlled chaos' comparison. 

And in the right context, metal-wise, Chris CAN fit in. Just listen to Damn The Machine.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 28, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Quoting shit I never said implies that you're not actually reading.
> 
> So let me clear things up.
> 
> I PERSONALLY (see that word) didn't feel Poland's style fit in Megadeth and sure as hell didn't say he should be playing jazz instead of metal. I felt that Poland's playing, while absolutely exceptional, just clashed a bit with Dave's playing. His playing is very fluid and on Peace Sells, they seem a little out of place for me. I said his playing on Damn the Machine was perfect so I really don't understand where you're getting this implication that he should be playing jazz instead of metal comes from.


Take a chill pill bro. 

Is "I just don't think he fit in Megadeth. He's a very fluid and very jazzy player playing off against a VERY chaotic player" and "he's too jazzy for Megadave" not essentially the same thing? You're splitting hairs to get your point across. I get it man.

MY point was that Chris can very easily "fit in" with Megadeth. Return to Metalopolis sounds like something right off of Peace Sells. The calculated minds of the Polands and Friedmands has always worked very well with Dave's chaotic style.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 28, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> Take a chill pill bro.
> 
> Is "I just don't think he fit in Megadeth. He's a very fluid and very jazzy player playing off against a VERY chaotic player" and "he's too jazzy for Megadave" not essentially the same thing? You're splitting hairs to get your point across. I get it man.
> 
> MY point was that Chris can very easily "fit in" with Megadeth. Return to Metalopolis sounds like something right off of Peace Sells. The calculated minds of the Polands and Friedmands has always worked very well with Dave's chaotic style.



LOL... We all agree that Poland was great in Megadeth. 

What Brian is saying is that he preferred the style of Friedman over Poland. Which, I will agree is a MUCH better fit for Megadeth's style.

Also, whoever said they've seen Friedman and Broderick struggle with solos. No shit, these guys are playing at a super high caliber AND putting on a show at the same time. To be in Megadeth you can't just PLAY guitar, you also have to be a GOOD showman while doing it! Not many people can put those two together seemlessly.
Also, talk to any musician that tours live and they will tell you they have good and bad days.
Typically the rule of thumb is that every third show is amazing.  It's just human nature.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Nov 28, 2014)

That is literally the last thing I'd anticipate from him.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 28, 2014)

I saw Broderick a few times playing with Megadeth....is it weird that his playing was so unbelievably dead on that it sounded like Guitar Pro? I hate to use that term "feel" but it just sounded like he had none.

To me, Marty and Dave were the pinnacle of guitar duos in metal bands. Seeing them play live on the Rust tours and the Countdown tours was awesome. There's a few full length sets on Youtube where Dave and Marty are just killing it. Maybe Marty just ruined having any other guitar player than him in the band for me. :\

Edit - changed metallica to megadeth. derp.


----------



## asopala (Nov 28, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I saw Broderick a few times playing with Metallica....is it weird that his playing was so unbelievably dead on that it sounded like Guitar Pro? I hate to use that term "feel" but it just sounded like he had none.
> 
> To me, Marty and Dave were the pinnacle of guitar duos in metal bands. Seeing them play live on the Rust tours and the Countdown tours was awesome. There's a few full length sets on Youtube where Dave and Marty are just killing it. Maybe Marty just ruined having any other guitar player than him in the band for me. :\



Chris's style is more of the on-point, right-to-the-metronome style, where every note sounds perfect, a little too perfect and inhuman (like MAB or David Shankle, kinda). Marty is a much more expressive player, and he plays guitar almost like he were singing or playing violin. The contrast between Mustaine's fast pentatonic licks and the melodic playing of Friedman was a perfect fit. Unfortunately, that's difficult to replicate. I mean, have you seen Marty's picking hand?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 28, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> Never understood why Chris didn't workout with Nevermore. He was a perfect fit for that.



Probably the fact that Chris was still in Jag Panzer at the time. Nevermore wouldn't have been a big enough gig to justify leaving. Megadeth was.



yingmin said:


> Actually, Dead Heart and onward is what I like from Nevermore. I got Dreaming Neon Black shortly after Dead Heart, and for a long time I hated it. I've recently come to terms with it, but it's still not even in my top three Nevermore albums.



Dreaming Neon Black is all about the atmosphere. If that's not what you go for, then it's understandable why you wouldn't put it on the same level as their later output, but it really is a fantastic album. Tracks like the title song, All Play Dead and Cenotaph are just drenched in this otherwordly vibe that really takes you places if you allow it to.


----------



## Possessed (Nov 28, 2014)

I do think poland is a great guitarist, but the solos he did in megadeth is not that outstanding. Because most solos in kimb and peace sells are from Dave!


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 29, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I saw Broderick a few times playing with Megadeth....is it weird that his playing was so unbelievably dead on that it sounded like Guitar Pro? I hate to use that term "feel" but it just sounded like he had none.



Well, depends. I'm pretty sure if he'd changed one note of one of Marty's solos he would have been bashed so he played them "by the sheet". Which Marty didn't do live, he often had variations etc but _he _wrote them so it was ok. That doesn't leave a lot of place for "feel". He got his interpretation done and stuck to it.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2014)

cocaine is a helluva drug


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 29, 2014)

Dat vibrato!!!

Megadeth - Tornado Of Souls live with Marty 92 - YouTube


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 29, 2014)

That's cool and all, but can Marty do this? 



I really hope Chris will incorporate some classical stuff in his solo work, it's so cool to see a metalhead who's such a versatile player.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Dat vibrato!!!
> 
> Megadeth - Tornado Of Souls live with Marty 92 - YouTube



I literally watched that one right after I posted the one I did 
They had a SICK sound that night. Those drums sound POWERFUL!!


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 29, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> That's cool and all, but can Marty do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Chris will incorporate some classical stuff in his solo work, it's so cool to see a metalhead who's such a versatile player.




I think that's the vid that Mustaine mentions in an interview that got Chris the gig. So good!


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 29, 2014)

Megadeth is my favorite metal band and _So Far, So Good... So What_ was the first cassette tape that I ever bought at the mall.  

That said, I've been around this music most of my life and we all know that this is Dave's band. Its rough when people that you really dig (like Marty) leave the band, but this just means that Dave will have a chance to re-ignite the fire and try something else. The results can vary, but Megadeth puts out more awesome albums than shite ones. That's my opinion and your mileage may vary. I am excited to see where the next phase is going. There is no doubt that Chris can play his butt off. He is insanely talented, but I am ready to see what someone else can do with Dave's musical ideas.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 29, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Also, whoever said they've seen Friedman and Broderick struggle with solos. No shit, these guys are playing at a super high caliber AND putting on a show at the same time. To be in Megadeth you can't just PLAY guitar, you also have to be a GOOD showman while doing it! Not many people can put those two together seemlessly.



+1.

Guitar World magazine conducted an interview with several heavy metal bands/guitarists and asked, "what is the hardest thing that they have to play on stage". Chris stated that the solo off of "This is how the story end" is difficult to execute. That he really has to concentrate. I've learned that solo off of the "Endgame" guitar tablature book and Chris was not lying about it being difficult.

Funny enough, Chris stated in another interview that he has more difficulty playing Chris Poland's solos than Marty Friedmans. I was like, "WTF".


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Funny enough, Chris stated in another interview that he has more difficulty playing Chris Poland's solos that Marty Friedmans. I was like, "WTF".



Probably because of all the stretches and unusual phrasings he did.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 29, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


>




At 2:27 - 2:28, it sounded a little off. He still did a good job. I normally don't nitpick live videos but I had to with this one because I was learning the solo and wanted to see how Chris played it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 29, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> At 2:47 - 2:28 it sounded a little off. He still did a good job. I normally don't nitpick live videos but I had to with this one because I was learning it and wanted to see how Chris played it.



When a monster player like Chris has to struggle a bit, you can't help but feel humbled.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably because of all the stretches and unusual phrasings he did.



Yes. Broderick also stated that Poland had unusual bends in his solos.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 29, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> When a monster player like Chris has to struggle a bit, you can't help but feel humbled.



Definitely.

I have the guitar tablature books for "Endgame" and "Thirteen" and patiently waiting for "Supercollider".  Chris Broderick has some difficult solos to play. Some of them harder for me to play than Friedmans. The solo in "Headcrusher", off of "Endgame". Oh my God, what a headache.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 30, 2014)

I've read somewhere that Marty on his official facebook page now addresses himself as "Official Megadeth Guitar Player" or something like that.
As I don't have facebook, can someone check please?

EDIT: NO, it's if you check the description of his site when you search "Mart Friedman" in google

Strange indeed


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Nov 30, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I've read somewhere that Marty on his official facebook page now addresses himself as "Official Megadeth Guitar Player" or something like that.
> As I don't have facebook, can someone check please?
> 
> EDIT: NO, it's if you check the description of his site when you search "Mart Friedman" in google
> ...



There's nothing there saying that apart from almost every comment telling him to rejoin. I think I'd be quite annoyed if I were him.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 30, 2014)

Click this link


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Nov 30, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Click this link



That's just a google search and a description of his website. It's said the same thing for years.


----------



## fps (Nov 30, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> At 2:47 - 2:28, it sounded a little off. He still did a good job. I normally don't nitpick live videos but I had to with this one because I was learning the solo and wanted to see how Chris played it.



Fair. The level of scrutiny these bands get these days is insane huh!? Have an off night and THAT's the one that gets filmed and BOOM. Good thing that didn't happen to Led Zep and others back in the day!


----------



## electriceye (Dec 1, 2014)

Dooky said:


> I understand that some people enjoy some of the more recent Megadeth albums (Endgame in particular) and that's cool. But I grew up listening to Megadeth when 'Rust In Peace' came out and I just can't see how you can compare 'Endgame' with 'Rust In Peace'. Go back and watch videos of Megadeth in the 90's - bloody brilliant, best metal band of the early 90's imo. Now go and watch some of the recent stuff.
> Since 'The System Has Failed', which was the last album that had any songs that I wanted to learn (Blackmail the Universe & Kick the Chair), they are nowhere near what they once were and I find it depressing, particularly with albums like 'Super Collider', and I just wonder if Dave is purely doing it for the money - which I strongly suspect he is.



I've been a fan since seeing them open for Dio when SFSGSW came out. I get what you're saying. But, I don't get the sense he's doing it for the money. I loved learning the songs off Endgame (I haven't played much at all in the past couple of years, so can't speak for the rest.) The only thing I really question is if he's trying to take the band in a lighter direction. I would hate that. I also had a real issue with their last couple of tours. Their live shows are very anemic. Too clean and even too quiet. 

Are they the MD of RIP era? Certainly not. But, the entire band was also deep into coke and other things that were about to kill them. Ironic how some of the greatest music ever created by musicians has been done when they were junkies (i.e. Aerosmith, for one).


----------



## electriceye (Dec 1, 2014)

anomynous said:


> Super Collider excellent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you listened to the entire album?


----------



## electriceye (Dec 1, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


>




How anyone can say that a) Endgame wasn't that great after hearing this song, or b) Chris isn't that great (although he did slightly muff up the solo this time) needs their head examined. I LOVE this song.

Also, see how weak their live sound is now? I don't know who to blame for that *cough*Dave*cough*, but I hate it.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 1, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Have you listened to the entire album?



I did. I'd like to go back in time to tell myself not to.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 1, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Have you listened to the entire album?



Yes. 


Kingmaker is the only genuinely good song, and even then it's not great.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 1, 2014)

Deleted coz I am a tw*t LOL!


----------



## Darknut (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think Poland's solos in the song Peace Sells could have fit any better. Its the perfect use of his style really, especially those insane bends everyone is talking about.. That unison bit at around 2:05 is just magical.. man! No one has been able to accurately replicate his style since, and its a huge bummer.. I understand the concept of adding lib and all, Poland did his fair share, but Marty's renditions of those verse solos live were nearly unrecognizable.. 

The more careful solos like the ones Poland did in Good Mourning Black Friday really stick out in my memory as well. They're so dissonant and haunting, I thought they really suited Dave's dark lyrical expression at the time. Even considering the "bigger picture" and the sound/line up changes, I still strongly associate Poland's playing with Megadeth.

, but I always thought Marty's stronger point was melody.. In fact I think I remember him saying its why he left the band, because he felt the metal genre limited his expression.. That and something about purple and yellow colors and shit.. . Anyway, Marty's more thrashy solos like in 5 magics Hangar 18 didn't stand out as much to me as his melodic ones, and Poland's aggressive solos like at the end of Kick the Chair are pretty much a Megadeth trademark.

TL;DR I personally prefer Poland over Marty as a thrash guitarist.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 1, 2014)

Dunno how anyone can say Dave is shit...


It's really a shame that this combo only lasted for one album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Have you listened to the entire album?



Yes. 

Only good songs are Kingmaker and the cover of Cold Sweat. 

The rest of the album is a sub-par version of Countdown. 

Unholy Abominations and Endgame were huge steps in the right direction. Thirteen was a full stop, and Super Collider was... why?



Darknut said:


> , but I always thought Marty's stronger point was melody.. In fact I think I remember him saying its why he left the band, because he felt the metal genre limited his expression.



Must have changed his story, because here, he says he left because Megadeth wasn't heavy enough. 

...Which is true.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes.
> 
> Must have changed his story, because here, he says he left because Megadeth wasn't heavy enough.
> 
> ...Which is true.




That is probably one of the worst songs that Mustaine has ever penned....guh.

Also - didn't Mustaine run his mouth for a long time about Marty wanting to do more pop stuff?


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Dec 2, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Also - didn't Mustaine run his mouth for a long time about Marty wanting to do more pop stuff?



I know Marty has said he hates metal.

Which seems strange to me, given that's what he's famous for playing. And Inferno is pretty damn heavy.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 2, 2014)

Chemical-Pony said:


> I know Marty has said he hates metal.
> 
> Which seems strange to me, given that's what he's famous for playing. And Inferno is pretty damn heavy.



The really odd thing is that in an interview for 2013, Marty says (like someone said above in an interview) that he left because they weren't heavy enough. He says flat out that he likes Decapitated. In a later 2014 interview, he talks about Japanese pop-music being more musical and that's why he left.


----------



## fps (Dec 2, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> The really odd thing is that in an interview for 2013, Marty says (like someone said above in an interview) that he left because they weren't heavy enough. He says flat out that he likes Decapitated. In a later 2014 interview, he talks about Japanese pop-music being more musical and that's why he left.



That is weird. I guess whatever he did he wanted to push the boundaries. That was never going to happen in Megadeth.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

You know Mustaine is just gonna find some other insanely dope guitar player to fill the spot like he somehow always seems to do... 

Let's see... He had Friedman who got the job because Loomis tried out and was too young... Then he landed Broderick... I feel like they just have a knack for attracting sick guitar players with less recognition than they deserve at the time...


----------



## jamesfarrell (Dec 2, 2014)

Mustaine is selling used guitar picks and even used strings on their FB page linking to an auction site. I'm surprised he's not selling used underwear. 

Weird. 

Mu$taine. 

Mustaine needs to find a good player and collaborate on new material. His riffing on the past 2 albums sucks IMO. Nothing seems to grab me recently from them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

You can sell used strings?


----------



## jamesfarrell (Dec 2, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> You can sell used strings?



Mu$taine can do whatever he wants. 

Megadeth: Strings & Picks Collectibles & Memorabilia - Store - Backstage Auctions, Inc.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm gonna hire a hype man to make it seem like I'm important, then start selling used strings, picks and broken guitar cables for ridiculous prices and split the profit with said hype man... 

I won't forget any of you when I'm rich.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 2, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> You can sell used strings?



Cazares has been doing it for years.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn so it's not just one dude... My mind is blown... And ppl just keep them to have them? I'm just lost because I don't even want my own used strings and I can't see what I'd do with someone else's...


----------



## jamesfarrell (Dec 2, 2014)

I save all my used strings for Armageddon. I will not sell them though, so don't ask.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea Friedman was so full of shit!

I guess I'm the only one who actually watched Megadeth's Behind the Music..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtwX7eg4ZEo

1:07:15

"I had to leave, it was strictly musical.. nothing personal.." Blah blah "If your name is Megadeth, you can't have a very colorful palette. Your music is gun metal grey." He then goes on to flamboyantly talk about his longing to express purples and yellows through his music and yadda yadda yadda.

Felt like his ability wasn't being used at all?? Maybe 2%??? His style completely saturated solos like in Lucretia, Symphony, Tornado of Souls, his ear catching apeggiated lines, his outlandish melodic tangents, theyre are all there. After Marty joined, things got way more melodic.. RIP, Countdown, Youthanasia was a trend that really stood out to me, it got more melodic, poppy, and slower after Marty joined. 

My point is when you look at Marty's explanation for leaving before, it is kind of asinine to hear him directly flip his story upside down.

I mean come the .... on, Megadeth wasn't heavy enough so he went and did JPOP? Like that makes total ....in sense!!


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 2, 2014)

Darknut said:


> Wow, I had no idea Friedman was so full of shit!
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who actually watched Megadeth's Behind the Music..
> 
> ...


I don't see how that's a contradiction. He's saying that the music isn't heavy enough for the band Megadeth, not for the guitarist Marty Friedman.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 2, 2014)

Darknut said:


> Wow, I had no idea Friedman was so full of shit!
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who actually watched Megadeth's Behind the Music..
> 
> ...


Eh... There was a lot of really heavy shit going on compared to megadeth at the time when marty left. Risk was not really a good album LOL.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2014)

Darknut said:


> Wow, I had no idea Friedman was so full of shit!


 
Honestly, I'd take all of Marty Friedman's comments and interviews with a huge grain of salt. 

I remember some old Guitar World interviews where right after leaving Megadeth, he was raving about other genres outside metal and how some of his lessons were recommending Garbage and Foo Fighters. So yes, he was doing that at one point, it makes sense for him to go all J-Pop/Rock because most if not all of that kind of music is guitar driven. 

At the same time, he was releasing even heavier albums like Music For Speeding (which IMO sucked) and Loudspeaker (which IMO ruled), much to the dismay of Mustaine considering all of his pop interests were the reason to leave the band. So it didn't surprise me that at one point Marty wanted to be even heavier, albeit hypocritical. 

Obviously Risk didn't help anything at all either. Their manager really was pushing for a mainstream sound. 

Also add a recent interview where Marty was pushing guitar players to not do solo instrumental albums (as they're just resumes) and join a band with a vocalist. This from a guy with most, if not all of his solo discography consists of nothing but solo instrumental albums.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 10, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Eh... There was a lot of really heavy shit going on compared to Megadeth at the time when Marty left. Risk was not really a good album LOL.


You're only proving my point further man. We'll never know for sure WHO made Megadeth less heavy, whether it was band manager, Friedman etc. But I will say that the chipper bouncy lookin guy with a guitar talking about pretty colors and his lack of ability to express himself in a metal band that he *obviously* left a huge melodic mark on, is most likely the culprit. 

Yeah, lets look at the albums Marty was on since he joined in chronological order, and look at the downward trend in heaviness that followed. Rust in Peace, Countdown to Extinction, Youthanasia, Cryptic Writings, Risk. Yeah, the last album that Marty had anything to with sucked the most because it was the most melodic. *Marty got what he wanted*. Not a ....ing surprise coming from a guy who wanted to express more "purples" and "yellows" in a metal band that is supposed "gun metal grey".. In my opinion, Marty was the first rat to desert a sinking ship, that he sank himself. 

What _*is*_ a surprise, is to hear Marty recently say that he left because it wasn't heavy enough, as if at the time he was begging dave to write heavier shit, when Marty initially said himself that he left because he couldn't express more "colors" in a band that was supposed to be "gun metal grey".

Yeah, might need more than a grain of salt to take anything away from Marty's bullshit interviews


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 10, 2014)

Darknut said:


> We'll never know for sure WHO made Megadeth less heavy,



Dave called the shots in the band, so that would be him. If you are going to have the final say in everything, then you get final responsibility as well. Sure, he had producers and managers in his ear going "you need to do this to beat the Metallica guys" - Dave has said this himself in his book, but in the end, if he wanted to make a death metal record, he could have, but he chose to go more mainstream


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 10, 2014)

And we're posting in a thread about how their most recent guitarist left the band because of musical and artistic differences. Almost like there's a pattern when Dave is running the ship with an iron fist.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 10, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Dave called the shots in the band, so that would be him. If you are going to have the final say in everything, then you get final responsibility as well. Sure, he had producers and managers in his ear going "you need to do this to beat the Metallica guys" - Dave has said this himself in his book, but in the end, if he wanted to make a death metal record, he could have, but he chose to go more mainstream


These are all really good points, and I'm glad you brought them up. It truly is Dave's responsibility for allowing Megadeth to be guided away from its thrashier/heavier roots at that time. And because Dave started the band, and was the only member from the original line besides Ellefson, he bears the burden of Megadeth's entire history and reputation as a whole, which does in fact give Marty the ability to conveniently deny any responsibility for Megadeth's inability to "keep up" with other bands. But to say outside influences (including Marty's undeniable will to play more poppy melodic and colorful music) didn't play a role in Megadeth's sound going mainstream is just blatantly dishonest. I know Mustaine is a stubborn guy, but it wouldn't have been the first time he was influenced by other band mates. Lemme think of an example, oh I don't know, maybe when Poland and Samuelson said that if Dave wanted to be a good musician that he had to do heroin? We all saw how that turned out. The fact that Dave came back with United Abominations shows me that he got back in touch with his more heavy side, despite it still not being "Death metal" or whatever. And it was strongly political as well, which reminded me more of Dave's writing style before Marty joined, like Peace Sells.

This is all speculation of course, but I feel the need to reiterate by asking this question. What would've happened if Marty never left Megadeth? If he never got to go to Japan and do Jpop to "truly express himself" outside of the realm of "gun metal grey", before changing his mind just to go heavy again. Maybe if he stayed in Megadeth he would have felt like his feelings were being stifled even more, like the rhetoric he spoke with on the Behind the Music interview.. Maybe he would have pushed for more melody and more "colors" as he put it.. Maybe maybe maybe....

Again, I'll never know. But what I _do_ know, is that Marty comes off as a hugely hypocritical and in-genuine douche bag, by not only initially claiming that he wanted to leave Megadeth because it was too _"gun metal grey"_, but then going to Japan to do _Jpop_(which lines up with what he said), only to eventually release _heavy music_ anyway(which contradicts his initial claim), and then saying he left Megadeth because he couldn't play as heavy as he wanted? Totally, freaking, backwards. 

And how convenient for Marty as well, to not only be able to blame Megadeth for their period in the mainstream, but also covering up his own contradiction of leaving because he allegedly wanted to be poppy.

But as you said, Dave is responsible in the end for what happens to Megadeth because he holds the most control. I don't deny that at all good sir. But I still hold strong to what I said about Marty. He is a complete douche.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 10, 2014)

Marty is not a hypocrite and his playing cannot be pigeonholed as easy as everyone is trying to do. He shredded in Cacophony and Megadeth, played pop with Momoiro Clover Z, played New Age with an album produced by Kitar&#333;, and his solo career runs the gamut from heavy to trippy to punk to anime themes and everywhere in between. This is not a guy that cares about labels - he just plays whatever strikes his mood. This is what he meant by playing different colors. Inherently, Megadeth is a metal band and no matter how mainstream they attempted to go, they were never as poppy as half the stuff that he played in his career. When he said that he felt stuck in a gun metal grey Megadeth, I took it to mean that he would never be able to play all the other stuff that was on his personal radar. It was never going to be his band and Dave wasn't about to start doing "real" pop music that Marty obviously loves.

Also, he had a chance to reinvent himself in Japan with a new audience and a different musical direction. Can you blame him for wanting to give that a go? And in retrospect, he has had a killer post-Megadeth career. I have all his albums and he introduced me to some amazing new music.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 10, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> Marty is not a hypocrite and his playing cannot be pigeonholed as easy as everyone is trying to do. He shredded in Cacophony and Megadeth, played pop with Momoiro Clover Z, played New Age with an album produced by Kitar&#333;, and his solo career runs the gamut from heavy to trippy to punk to anime themes and everywhere in between. This is not a guy that cares about labels - he just plays whatever strikes his mood. This is what he meant by playing different colors. Inherently, Megadeth is a metal band and no matter how mainstream they attempted to go, they were never as poppy as half the stuff that he played in his career. When he said that he felt stuck in a gun metal grey Megadeth, I took it to mean that he would never be able to play all the other stuff that was on his personal radar. It was never going to be his band and Dave wasn't about to start doing "real" pop music that Marty obviously loves.
> 
> Also, he had a chance to reinvent himself in Japan with a new audience and a different musical direction. Can you blame him for wanting to give that a go? And in retrospect, he has had a killer post-Megadeth career. I have all his albums and he introduced me to some amazing new music.


First of all, I never said Marty's playing was easy in any way. You might not be referring to me specifically, but you did say "everyone", so just in case, I apologize if anything I said led you to believe I don't respect Marty's skill.

Second of all, yes, he did shred in cacophony, but that didn't stop him from releasing a video recently shit talking back to back sweeping, essentially throwing Jason Becker's style under the bus by saying "your girlfriend didn't tell you that was cool" or something of the sort, when Cacophony basically put him on the map.. That along with his statement recently (which I found out from bloody_inferno's post) suggesting others to avoid solo records when solo records are what elevated his status too.. He is a pretty hypocritical person whether he realizes it or not.

As for the comment about him playing whatever strikes his mood, I think I could just as easily say he just tries finding whatever is most gimmicky and standoutish to the public at the time. It would explain why he contradicted himself in his statements about leaving Megadeth more than anything else, lol. 

Of course, the contradiction being that he first said he left because he _couldn't play in a way that expressed colors like "purples" and "yellows"_, (which, lets face it, is pretty flamboyant man, Merriam-Webster's definition for "flamboyant" - marked by or given to strikingly elaborate or _colorful_ display or behavior) just for him to turn around years later and say that he _couldn't play in a way that was as heavy as other bands at the time_ etc. 

Maybe he just wanted to catch everyone's attention with anything that would work, and was willing to throw out any restrictions, genres titles, or "labels" that might prevent him from doing so. Megadeth has roots and expectations as a heavy band, which is why everyone was pissy about them releasing a mainstream piece of shit like Risk. Maybe those roots kept Friedman from being a gimmicky flow-goer like he wanted to be. Which is fine, I'm glad he's gone from Megadeth and doing his own thing. But he is still a hypocrite.

Lastly, no, I don't blame him for going to Japan. Paul Gilbert did it too, didn't he? In my opinion, Marty couldn't have helped bring Megadeth back in the way Dave ended up doing, and I am happy Marty found a new platform to express his "purples" and "yellows", and along with his stuff like loudspeaker, which yeah, was pretty awesome. I respect his music, and his skill, I just hate the fact that I can't trust a word that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 10, 2014)

^ I wasn't talking to you expressly, but I will comment on your Gimmicky Flow-Goer branding. Marty left the second biggest metal band of all time to play whatever floats his boat in Japan thereby eliminating the biggest music market in the world. That's admirable. I didn't get the impression that he left Megadeth because they weren't heavy enough but because they couldn't possibly take the musical risks that Marty wanted to do. 

That said, I have read a lot of interviews. He has attacked players that rely on one technique because he feels that it limits musicality. Sure, you can say a lot with sweep picking, but if its all you can do - you've limited your voice. Marty also pans solo guitar albums that exist as a demonstration of technique rather than song-writing merit. If you can't write a melody, who care's how fast you can play?

Marty often comes off as a bit of an ass in interviews - if you don't take what he says with a grain of salt. I never got the impression that he was mean-spirited, but he does come off as brutally honest. Your mileage (interpretation) may vary.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 10, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> ^ I wasn't talking to you expressly, but I will comment on your Gimmicky Flow-Goer branding. Marty left the second biggest metal band of all time to play whatever floats his boat in Japan thereby eliminating the biggest music market in the world. That's admirable. I didn't get the impression that he left Megadeth because they weren't heavy enough but because they couldn't possibly take the musical risks that Marty wanted to do.
> 
> That said, I have read a lot of interviews. He has attacked players that rely on one technique because he feels that it limits musicality. Sure, you can say a lot with sweep picking, but if its all you can do - you've limited your voice. Marty also pans solo guitar albums that exist as a demonstration of technique rather than song-writing merit. If you can't write a melody, who care's how fast you can play?
> 
> Marty often comes off as a bit of an ass in interviews - if you don't take what he says with a grain of salt. I never got the impression that he was mean-spirited, but he does come off as brutally honest. Your mileage (interpretation) may vary.


Ah ok, I figured, but I said sorry just to be sure because you literally addressed everyone.

"I didn't get the impression that he left Megadeth because they weren't heavy enough"

Well if you replace "heavy" with "agressive", then yes, he claims he did leave for that reason.

"Metalshrine: I read that one of the reasons that you left was that Megadeth wasn't aggressive enough. Is that true? 
Friedman: Oh yes, that's totally true. Totally, totally true"


As for the solo albums that are a demonstration of technique and not of song-writing merit, I can't imagine how many people would describe Jason's playing as a display of skill, much less all of cacophony's stuff, which Marty played on etc. Cacophony is in no way a demerit on his record because of that though, and if anything it makes him more marketable and desirable as musician because yes, it is a resume, and yes, it is impressive.

He is only brutally honest when it conveniences him, and the fact that I have to "take his words with a grain of salt" as multiple people have said, is the exact problem I am describing. It's kind of a simple thing really. Where is the transparency and linear connection between the things he says over time, if he is so honest?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2014)

Is This Megadeth's New Drummer? - Blabbermouth.net

That didn't take long. 

EDIT: It's a teaser. Nothing official.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 12, 2014)

Menza again probably.
He still wears those jeans from the early 90s. 

Back to Marty...
I love his playing but I don't like him as much as a human.
If you listen what Mike Varney says about him in "Not Dead Yet"...well, it's not that cool, he looks like a big balloon full of shit.
Then you watch some Rock Fujiyama episode and you see how he constatntly try to be the first lady and get the attention on himself.
Usually when you have a guest in a tv program you try to let him express and shine, but Marty always try to steal the show.
The episode with Kerry King is absolutely cringe inducting.
Then all the complaints and bitching and stuff.

Insane player, insane genious, insane insane insane, still to me he sounds like a bitch.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is This Megadeth's New Drummer? - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> That didn't take long.
> 
> EDIT: It's a teaser. Nothing official.



I have a suspicion it's Dave Lombardo.


----------



## McKay (Dec 12, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Menza again probably.
> He still wears those jeans from the early 90s.
> 
> Back to Marty...
> ...



Care to summarise?


----------



## Darknut (Dec 12, 2014)

McKay said:


> Care to summarise?


I am interested as well.. I spent the better half of my morning looking for a quote since I don't have the movie and I refuse to pirate it for obvious reasons. (not because pirate bay is down lol)


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 12, 2014)

Basically Marty believed to be so good and didn't want to be in a record with a young guy that had not a name yet and when he met Jason he started behaving like a d! until Jason played back everything Marty played after having listened to it once.

And this is the Rock Fujiyama episode


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 18, 2014)

Chris Broderick Talks MEGADETH Split & Launching New Band With Shawn Drover - Metal Injection



> Some of the riffs were presented but some of them felt inappropriate for Megadeth. I have a tendency to write really complex stuff, so I have to watch it when I submit stuff. So I wanted to make sure it wasn&#8217;t too complex, so that&#8217;s some stuff I held back&#8230;



Whoop whoop!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 18, 2014)

Please be Russell Allen, please be Russell Allen...


This will probably be awesome. Especially if Broderick can pull together some solid lyrics.


----------



## Nonapod (Dec 18, 2014)

If they're going for clean vox Russell Allen would be cool, or Tim "Ripper" Owens (provided he's not too busy with one of his 9 billion other projects).


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 19, 2014)

One hyper skilled guitarist with an average drummer using stuff that MegaDave didn't even want on Supercollider.
So cool 
(Mine is obviouslys sarcasm...to a certain degree )


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> One hyper skilled guitarist with an average drummer using stuff that MegaDave didn't even want on Supercollider.
> So cool
> (Mine is obviouslys sarcasm...to a certain degree )



My biggest complaint about both Broderick and Drover is that they are both very technical - and this led to them sounding somewhat robotic. They rarely made mistakes, but I didn't hear a lot of emotion or ingenuity in what they were playing. Menza brought an element of chaos. Marty brought stellar melodies to whatever he played on. Poland and Gar brought their strange brand of jazz-fusion to a thrash metal band. I don't know how much of a leash Dave was putting on them, but I think he needs to find some players that will challenge and inspire him a bit - rather than just following the leader.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 19, 2014)

Pretty much a guarantee that it's good if Dave doesn't want it, then


----------



## fps (Dec 19, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> My biggest complaint about both Broderick and Drover is that they are both very technical - and this led to them sounding somewhat robotic. They rarely made mistakes, but I didn't hear a lot of emotion or ingenuity in what they were playing. Menza brought an element of chaos. Marty brought stellar melodies to whatever he played on. Poland and Gar brought their strange brand of jazz-fusion to a thrash metal band. I don't know how much of a leash Dave was putting on them, but I think he needs to find some players that will challenge and inspire him a bit - rather than just following the leader.



I think he put a heavy leash on two players who felt compelled to play things that weren't necessarily a perfect fit to their own styles, without really feeling free to put their own style into them. This is always the problem with bringing new members in though, how much do you change? And how much do you let them change? 

Metallica have actually done a great job bringing Trujillo in, I feel he brings his own thing to the basslines, then again that's never going to be as noticeable a change as a lead guitarist or drummer.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 19, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> My biggest complaint about both Broderick and Drover is that they are both very technical - and this led to them sounding somewhat robotic. They rarely made mistakes, but I didn't hear a lot of emotion or ingenuity in what they were playing. Menza brought an element of chaos. Marty brought stellar melodies to whatever he played on. Poland and Gar brought their strange brand of jazz-fusion to a thrash metal band. I don't know how much of a leash Dave was putting on them, but I think he needs to find some players that will challenge and inspire him a bit - rather than just following the leader.


Never been able to put my finger on that, when Broderick joined I also felt he was a "hired gun" as others have said, whose specialty is technicality more than anything. I always saw Dave as the foundation of Megadeth, and whoever he brings in to work with is what spices things up. This calls for a musician with diverse songwriting capabilities that can work within the boundaries Megadeth has set within its own sector in the metal music world. So.. they brought in machine beast guitar man? I get it, he can play all the old stuff live, cool. But a machine can only play back to you perfectly what you tell it to.. way to undermine your writing process..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2014)

Honest, since 2001, it seems like Megadeth has REALLY been the Dave Mustaine Thraash Extravaganza. All the writing credits went to Dave, save for 1 - 2 songs per album. It's not just Chris being a hired hand, Al, Glen, and Broderick were all pretty much hired hands. The thing that made Broderick so special was that he could actually play the material down to a T.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 19, 2014)

fps said:


> Metallica have actually done a great job bringing Trujillo in, I feel he brings his own thing to the basslines, then again that's never going to be as noticeable a change as a lead guitarist or drummer.



Pretty sure if you swap Ellefson for Steve Harris or Lemmy you'll notice


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Pretty sure if you swap Ellefson for Steve Harris or Lemmy you'll notice


----------



## Darknut (Dec 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Al, Glen, and Broderick were all pretty much hired hands.


I'm not trying to sound like a queer or nothin', but I thought Glen really stood out in comparison to Al or Chris. His usage of harmonic minor was very prominent, and his style worked well with the vibe of the United Abominations album imo. I really liked that album.. I thought solos like the one in United Abominations at 3:41 were pretty cool.. although others may disagree with my taste, I still think that Glen actually made an effort to fit in with the band more so than Al or Chris, and I think he succeeded to a better degree on record. Although I couldn't stand Glen's renditions of Marty's solos live.. so many shitty download fest vids.. But Al was definitely a hired hand. He admitted it himself basically. I think that period when Marty left and Dave got that saturday night palsy shit or whatever was Megadeth's darkest point, especially the official disbanding.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree. Glen is still my fav Post-Marty lead guitarist in Megadeth. He was technical and melodic. Loved his work all over the UA album. I wish him and Dave would have worked together longer. Totally bummed when he exited. 

Al is one of the best hired guns out there - Asia, Cooper, Trans-Sib, Savatage, etc etc. He's the guy that you grab when you need something done right and quick. I swear that the dude can learn an entire back catalog over night. That said, I don't really know what Al sounds like on his own, because he melds into whatever band needs him. He may have a great, unique voice - but I haven't heard it yet.

Broderick is great. No doubt. I just don't think he was the right foil for Dave.


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 19, 2014)

Darknut said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a queer or nothin', but I thought Glen really stood out in comparison to Al or Chris. His usage of harmonic minor was very prominent, and his style worked well with the vibe of the United Abominations album imo. I really liked that album.. I thought solos like the one in United Abominations at 3:41 were pretty cool.. although others may disagree with my taste, I still think that Glen actually made an effort to fit in with the band more so than Al or Chris, and I think he succeeded to a better degree on record. Although I couldn't stand Glen's renditions of Marty's solos live.. so many shitty download fest vids.. But Al was definitely a hired hand. He admitted it himself basically. I think that period when Marty left and Dave got that saturday night palsy shit or whatever was Megadeth's darkest point, especially the official disbanding.



Drover's probably my favorite Megadeth guitarist after Friedman. Mad tasty vibrato. The UA era was definitely a high point for the band if you ask me. Killer album and Dave's voice was still on point live.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 19, 2014)

Exclusive: Former Megadeth Members Broderick And Drover Join Forces With Ex Scar The Martyr Singer - Blabbermouth.net

Huh, I haven't actually heard Scar The Martyr before. Going to be interesting regardless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't see him working out, to be honest.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 19, 2014)

lol at chris saying he paired up with a killer singer! i was really hoping i wouldnt see broderick fade into the obscurity he came from with jag panzer.. I hope he doesnt base his decision from convenience.. I know he only has so much time to make a decision, but when jeff went to arch enemy it made me wonder if he couldn't have waited for a different opportunity.. oh well, perfect world huh?! i wish him the best, he knows what he wants more than anyone else!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see him working out, to be honest.




For the most part, I agree with you, though that song is by far STM's worst song...the vocal style he uses in this song might suit what Broderick and Drover are doing a little better, but overall, I am definitely on the skeptical side of things until I hear a recording of this new band in action.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2014)

Let's be honest here - vocals were never Mustaine's strong suit. So anyone that Broderick and Drover work with will feel like an improvement! The problem is creating music that people can connect with. Mustaine writes killer music. Jag Panzer&#8230;? Well, let's just say that Broderick wouldn't have left the band if they were going down the right path. He doesn't have a track record for success when he leads his own band. Yet. We will see.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread is lovely.
This guy here sucks at this, that guy there sucks at that, from 10 years it's more sucking than on Sunset Boulevard during the glam time and so on...
Still everyone loves Megadeth


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 20, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Chris Broderick Talks MEGADETH Split & Launching New Band With Shawn Drover - Metal Injection
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop!



No offense but complexity doesn't typically lead to memorable music....


----------



## Darknut (Dec 20, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> This thread is lovely.
> This guy here sucks at this, that guy there sucks at that, from 10 years it's more sucking than on Sunset Boulevard during the glam time and so on...
> Still everyone loves Megadeth



Yeh we aren't very positive in our critiques, I think a lot of it stems from dark humor to get our point across, but yeh the focus should be on what they do good.. Not what they suck at.. I'd basically feel really bad if any members of megadeth saw any of this shit, lol, but hey I do love em and if someone tries talkin bad about Chris Poland I'm pulling out the big guns!


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 20, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> No offense but complexity doesn't typically lead to memorable music....


It doesn't need to be memorable, it needs to be good. Megadeth are one of the most popular metal bands in all of history, nothing Chris chooses to do can hold up to that kind of legacy.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 20, 2014)

ArtDecade said:


> Let's be honest here - vocals were never Mustaine's strong suit.



ArtDecade, I'm disappointed. Saying our future President is a terrible singer.  Just messing with ya, man. 

Dave Mustaine, vocally, completely kills it on the demo version of the song, "Rust in peace". His phrasing is much more different than what is heard on the final studio album. I would love to hear Mustaine sing the whole album (Rust in peace) like this. * This demo version appears on the remastered and remixed version of the album from 2004.

Listen to how Mustaine sings the verse, (0:49) "Erect I stand tall, I am nuclear murderer..., I am Polaris".  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HieDMssR2E


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 20, 2014)

Mustaine's singing was at its peak during the Youthanasia/Cryptic Writings era, in my opinion; he had that (rasp?) going on that was just badass. One of the best examples of that come in the song The Disintegrators.


----------



## Darknut (Dec 21, 2014)

KingVee said:


> Mustaine's singing was at its peak during the Youthanasia/Cryptic Writings era, in my opinion; he had that (rasp?) going on that was just badass. One of the best examples of that come in the song The Disintegrators.


Youthanasia was my favorite album.. I get a lot of sideways looks sayin that, but I'm not afraid to admit it. Dave's vocals could still get kind of up there, but it wasn't as nasally and pinchy. I know what you mean by the rasp, its like his voice got deeper or something, like he stopped screaming his head off to be agressive basically. That and I really liked the Eb sound, and the solos on that album really ring out in my head for some reason..When my life passes before my eyes im sure the killing road solo and train of consequences solo will play in my head at some point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2014)

Darknut said:


> Youthanasia was my favorite album.. I get a lot of sideways looks sayin that, but I'm not afraid to admit it. Dave's vocals could still get kind of up there, but it wasn't as nasally and pinchy. I know what you mean by the rasp, its like his voice got deeper or something, like he stopped screaming his head off to be agressive basically. That and I really liked the Eb sound, and the solos on that album really ring out in my head for some reason..When my life passes before my eyes im sure the killing road solo and train of consequences solo will play in my head at some point.



Most correct thing ever said in this thread.


----------

